
Ask HN: What are 20 top activities to make me be better open-source developers? - kermani98
I was watching a lecture and the speaker suggest if you want to achieve a goal or target write the goal down on the top of a paper and write list of 20 activities (or answers) that will make you better to achieve that goal or target, and make a plan and do them every day to make you better in it.<p>I could write some answers, but I like to know what are your 20 activities to make a developer be a better open-source developer.<p>Then <i></i>What are 20 top activities to make me be better open-source developers?<i></i>
======
brudgers
To me, trying to change twenty things at once seems like it would make
evaluating the effectiveness and ineffectiveness of the individual changes
very difficult to measure.

------
dozzie
Of these top twenty, seven would be to write open source code and another five
would be to write documentation.

~~~
kermani98
You are right~ But I meant daily activities everyday...

~~~
dozzie
Oh. Then writing code and writing documentation. And using (using! not just
reading!) others' code and docs.

